# God bless him and grant him salvation!



## seitt

Greetings,

I am trying to secure a translation of “sallallâhu aleyhi ve sellem” in Modern Turkish (traditionally "Allah'ın selamı onun üzerine olsun").

According to what I have been able to establish, the correct English is “(May) God bless him and grant him salvation!” It is a wish, of course.

So, please could you translate “God bless him and grant him salvation!” into Turkish?

Best wishes, and many thanks,

Simon


----------



## Rallino

You haven't exactly specified the context, but if you're planning to use it in non-Muslim contexts, the most modern translation would be: _

Tanrı onu kutsasın ve günahlarından arındırsın._ 

This is a common translation of your sentence; however, for some reason it's not used amongst Muslims. 



If you're planning to use it with Muslim people, it is more commonplace to say:_ Allah bağışlasın onu_.


----------



## snoopymanatee

Hello seitt,

First of all, we still use the sentence "*Allah'ın selamı onun üzerine olsun.*" in Modern Turkish.

Secondly, if you are asking the translation of “*God bless him and grant him salvation!*” into Turkish, another possible translation could be: 

"_*Allah onu korusun ve gözetsin/kurtuluşa erdirsin/selamete çıkarsın*._"


----------



## seitt

Thank you so much, excellent.

So could I rephrase it as follows?

"Allah ona bereket ve kurtuluş versin."


----------



## snoopymanatee

Yes, I guess it is also possible.


----------



## seitt

Many thanks, all clear now.


----------

